
Jordan Peterson’s Psychological Significance of the Bible Stories - perseusprime11
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL22J3VaeABQD_IZs7y60I3lUrrFTzkpat
======
brad0
While I quite enjoy Jordan Peterson’s work I’m not sure that this belongs on
HN.

It doesn’t go against the guidelines I suppose but it still feels out of place
to me.

~~~
notgnoshi
His series is the top response to this HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16045859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16045859)

------
MsMowz
Peterson is probably the most talented sophist around these days. This
particular lecture series, like most of his other lectures, is full of ad hoc
historical revisionism that just happens to line up exactly with his
enlightened Christian centrist worldview.

